# Bolton abbey bridge arch height worries.



## Disting (May 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I have a Chausson 35 welcome 2010 on a Ford Trasit base ,with max view sat dome . I measured highest point at 3.21m. (10 feet 7) Anyone been under the Bolton abbey bridge/ arch with a similar set up?, and still got a sat dome attached afterwards, and/or not turned it into a cabriolet?
Bridge height marked as headroom?? 10 feet 9, so it's tight, even tighter if the 'shoulders' of the arch are even lower! But until somebody properly measures it with a laser, and or technical data uploaded to Internet, I have no way of knowing. 
Having booked Bolton abbey, I am now panicking.
I understand a way to avoid it is to go skipton towards Grasington then down to Bolton abbey, but, again is that a stressful ordeal as well?.
I know, I'm a chicken, but I'm new to all this, and it's already ruining my upcoming holiday worrying.
Thanks for any advice in advance
Cheers


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow that is a coincidence as just went through it on Monday .

Did not even know it was there and did not notice and restriction signs on way to it travelling east.
The abbey grounds were charging a tenner for parking and had a queue to about Harrogate . must have taken £ 250K on the day

Anyway on approach to the arch I looked at it and just thought too narrow but was stuck with about loads of cars and motorbikes behind me and a car had stopped to let me through.
I said to myself if i get stuck the abbey are going to loose a lot of tenners and so am I. 
It looked like my mirrows were going to hit sides so had to pull them in. ( 9 feet wide with mirror out ) Got through the gap and pushed them back out to enable me to see side on van which were fine . Fhew

Got home and found this web site http://www.yorkshiredales.org.uk/__...DNPA-Group-Organisers-Coach-Drivers-Guide.pdf

As you can see it says 10 foot 6 high and 9 feet 5 inches wide . not 10 9 as the bridge states. I am only 9 foot high so was not worried about the height but as you mention it has curved corners 
I am convinced my 9 foot wide mirror would not have gone through.

Good luck if you try fit under it.

LT Man


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Just noticed you a new member Disting 

Welcome


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Just reread your post and thought I would mention I had come from Skipton without any issues.

That would be my choice with your height..

LT Man


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Get ready to let the tyres down...…...:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## Disting (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome and replies so far , has anybody been on the route around the arch via Skipton to grassington and then on to Bolton abbey.and Is that route ok?


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

The route to Grassington from Skipton is fine we ride it a lot on our motorcycles. A lot of 40mph & speed camera warnings but there are none. Apart from around the Skipton bypass from Harrogate where there are often mobile units waiting to earn a crumb. If i am worried about a route i go on Google earth & look for any problems. Best of luck with your journey.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We’ve been under many times, but we are under 3 metres, the width is a slight problem but we close our mirrors to be safe 

Lovely area to stay 

Sandra


----------

